# DIY canister filter



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Well today i was sitting around and thought up a idea. Simply take a 1-2 gallon snap on top no leak bucket and fill it with filter media. Snap on the the top and drill a hole in it and use a hose of some sort that fits the hole and silicone it to the hole and put the other end of the hose into the tank. Then drill many small holes(so the media won't escape) in the bottem side of the bucket and silicone some PVC over the holes then attach a power head's intake to the pvc and then silicone a airline hose or something similar from the powerheads outtake back to the tank and boom canister filter. This filter would have to be level to the tank to reduce stress on the powerhead though or it would need a very powerful powerhead. What'd ya think?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Another thing you would have to be careful of is to be sure that you dont seal everything up tight. Leave yourself some room to clean things later if you need to.


----------



## blixem (Jun 13, 2005)

I'll see if I can find it again tomorrow when I'm not so sleepy, but I found a DYI wet/dry system using those cheap plastic 3-4 drawer things at wal-mart. Basically they drilled it so the water came in the top and each drawer was used for media, and the last drawer just held the return pump.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

So do you think my design would work?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

all i have to figure is the cost and the gph


----------

